# [SOLVED] Can poor power supply cause performance loss?



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

I built this computer from leftover parts like a week ago, and its running fine without any shutdowns, reboots, bsods, etc. However I'm getting very low fps on some games (like CSS, COD2 etc), that I think should work way better even with craprig like this.

Can't figure any reason for this except the fact that I'm not sure about the power supply, which I got from a friend. The PSU has absolutely no stickers or text so I got no idea about brand or wattage (except that the friend said its 250W, which I doubt).

I've heard that lack of power could cause overheating, which then could result in system lowering its performance to maintain state of coolness. This aint the case. I've monitored cpu and gpu temperatures while playing and they never get too high (cpu, AthlonXP2800+, stays under 50c and gpu, radeonx800pro, under 35c).

Is it possible that inefficient PSU would cause performance loss in some other way?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Can poor power supply cause performance loss?*

well to start with I think the x800pro requires a 300W+ power supply so you are behind the 8 ball to start with if you do indeed have a 250W unit. I think that could very well be one of the main factors of your poor performance, sort of like running a 12V battery drill with a 9V battery, the drill is still going turn but not like it is supposed to.
The other factor to consider is also if it is a generic power supply it will not be putting out anywhere near what it is supposed to and then you factor age into it and it is producing even less.
ATI say 300W min, I would be considering 400 to 450W and then from a respectable manufacturer


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Can poor power supply cause performance loss?*

I bought new 400W power but it has 24pin ATX connector and motherboard has 20pin thing. I know I could get an adapter for this, but it's raining outside at the moment and the connector fits the socket, just has the 4 pins left over. Is it dangerous to turn the power on like this? Do I need the adapter?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Can poor power supply cause performance loss?*

BlackDuck is correct, a weak supply could very well cause performance loss.
You can use that supply with the pins overhanging.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Can poor power supply cause performance loss?*

Succesfully installed the new psu and some ram. Didn't notice much performance boost but this one is much quieter than the old, which btw WAS 250watts (found small carving on it). Thank you both for help.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Can poor power supply cause performance loss?*

Come back again
:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have seen gamers pick up twice as many FPS (frames per second) when upgrading to a good high quality PSU when they were using a junker


same with the cpu .... if it doesnt get enough power it will heat up from low amperage resistance which will put the cpu in a throttle back safety situtation


----------

